# remanufactured starter from Auto Zone



## temperamental (Jun 21, 2011)

Have a 2001 Nissan Sentra and had to replace the starter (myself) after 98000 miles...Broke a steadfast rule of mine "NEVER buy a remanufactured electrical part" for my car....Two months later the remanufactured starter was slowing down when cranking until it finally died......Had to have it towed to my driveway...Question is this! Was it just bad luck on my part or was my steadfast rule correct.....Don't really mind having to replace it (had a lifetime warranty), but hate paying for something that is substandard.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Your best bet is to get remanufactured starters and alternators from Nissan, but they are pricey. If you go aftermarket, I'll usually go with reputable companies like Denso, Bosch, or Remy.


----------



## temperamental (Jun 21, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> Your best bet is to get remanufactured starters and alternators from Nissan, but they are pricey. If you go aftermarket, I'll usually go with reputable companies like Denso, Bosch, or Remy.


Returned the bad starter to Autozone and asked the clerk if they had many of the Duralast remanufactured starters returned...She really surprised me when said that there were a lot of returns on these starters....Said that she didn't know what the problem was, but there were a lot of unhappy people returning them....

What really surprised me was that they didn't sell any new starters, just remanufactured...Now I can only hope to god that this is a good one....It's my wife's car....Need I say more.


----------

